# digital pinhole



## mistakendavis (Sep 25, 2005)

heard about this in a book so i gave it a try, you turn your digital camera into a pinhole camera.

first 2 are my clock


























none were edited just resized and put online.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you for posting these.  I have the pinhole attachment for the D70 and was worried  about them not being that sharp but at least it wasn't just mine. 

They look really good.


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2005)

As good a use as I've seen for digicams. :mrgreen: 

Those last two are really good, the last being downright creepy! Very nicely done.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweet!  I'm punching a hole through my body cap today.



EDIT:  I swiped a pinhole out of an old pinhole camera I had, drilled a hole in my bodycap, taped it in, and went out and took some pics (I'll post some later).  Man!  My sensor is dirty!  Put a pinhole on your digi-cam, and you can see every piece of dust on the sensor.


----------

